# ICC Rezepte, welche lohnen sich am meisten?



## TheDoggy (11. Januar 2010)

Hiho!
Inzwischen gibts ja neue Rezepte in der Eiskronenzita, die eigentlich alle ziemlich nice, aber auch vergleichsweise teuer sind. (23 Frostmarken immerhin..) 
Naja, nun wollte ich mal fragen (da es meinem Twink erstmal nicht vergännt sein wird, seine Marken in T10 zu investieren ;( ), welche der Rezepte man sich als erstes holen sollte, da sie wahrscheinlich am meisten Abnehmer finden? Was meint ihr?! :3


----------



## Dexis (11. Januar 2010)

wenn du dir selbst etwas herstellen willst:
du benötigst für jedes rezept ein urtümliches saronit (= 23 marken), für jedes fuß-item nochmal fünf (= 115 marken) und für die hosen acht saronit (= 184 marken). wenn du dir also z.b. eine hose bauen willst, brauchst du 207 marken. pro woche kannst du theoretisch 47 marken (14 heroic daily, 5 raid weekly, 28 im 10er/25er raid, korrigiert mich wenn ich was vergessen hab) ergattern, d.h. man muss rund viereinhalb wochen jeden tag die marken farmen, ohne fürs saronit extra zu zahlen. außer du kaufst dir das saronit natürlich von jemand anderem, danns wirds halt nur sehr teuer (aktueller stand z.b. bei uns im AH: 2,2k-2,5k pro saronit).

wenn du das rezept zum item verkaufen haben willst:
da alle scharf auf das im moment höchste itemlevel 264 sind, ist es relativ egal welche rezepte du zur verfügung stellst. ich werde mir aber zuerst die rezepte kaufen, die ich auch selbst verwenden kann.


----------



## Laberede (15. Januar 2010)

Dexis schrieb:


> wenn du das rezept zum item verkaufen haben willst:
> da alle scharf auf das im moment höchste itemlevel 264 sind, ist es relativ egal welche rezepte du zur verfügung stellst.



Hose belegt einen Set-Platz. Ausserdem sind die 3 zusätzlichen Saronit noch mal extra teuer.
Da werden sich die Schuhe auf jeden Fall besser verkaufen.

Wenn du wirklich icc Sachen verkaufen willst, solltest du tatsächlich erstmal etwas herstellen, was du auch selber gebrauchen kannst. Wenn du es nicht los wirst, legst du es halt selber an.

Die T9 Handgelenke gehen übrigens auch noch recht gut.


----------



## nalcarya (21. Januar 2010)

Ich kann die Ledercasterschuhe herstellen, weil ein Druidenheiler aus der Gilde die unbedingt haben wollte und das Saronit für das Rezept gleich dazugegeben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab aber bisher noch niemand anders gefunden der sie haben wollte, aber ich werbe auch nciht sonderlich aggressiv. Für die Melee-Lederschuhe habe ich mir selbst jemanden gesucht der sie herstellen kann, sobald ich 5 Saronit hatte. Aber ich denke mal die dürften gut weggehen, Schurken gibt's ja recht viele und soweit ich weiß sind die Schuhe BiS für uns :3


----------



## Ushapti (6. Februar 2010)

Naja, mittlerweile werden einem ja Frostmarken schon fast nachgeworfen...Daily, Bosse 10 & 25, Kammer, Weekly, ICC Weekly, extra Mob im neuen wing... da kommt schon was zusammen^^

An sich lohnt sich momentan unter anderem die dd lederschuhe am meisten, da sie z.B. für uns Rogues momentan als BiS Gear gewertet werden

Ansonsten... machs wie ich, spiel twinks hoch und geh damit brav jeden tag in die daily und jede woche die weekly, da kommen pro woche schonmal 76Frostmarken zusammen (19 pro char)


----------



## Laberede (6. Februar 2010)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Ansonsten... machs wie ich, spiel twinks hoch und geh damit brav jeden tag in die daily und jede woche die weekly, da kommen pro woche schonmal 76Frostmarken zusammen (19 pro char)



Lol. Das sind keine Twinks, das sind Sklaven. Am Ende des Tages erstmal das Einkommen beim Boss abliefern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (10. Februar 2010)

Naja, hab mir gestern das Rezept für die Schurken/Feral-Schuhe geholt für ein Saronit, dass ich schon Wochen rumliegen hatte und nicht verkauft bekam und dann bekam ich im Raid gleich auch noch nen Saronit via rnd25 und das ging dann in die Jäger/Enhancer-Schuhe, die sogar fast instant nen Abnehmer fanden, der so beglückt war, jemand mit dem Rezept zu finden, dass er mir gleich 150g TG gab. Hat sich also schonmal gelohnt, mal sehen was noch kommt. Als nächstes hol ich mir das Rezept für die Baum-Schuhe. 
Und da ich nu mit Schurke eigentlich eh nix mehr für Marken brauch, kann ich jetzt noch die restlichen Rezepte farmen und mein Twink darf seine Marken nu endlich für Eq investieren. xD
@Ushapti: Ich habs bisher nichmal geschafft, nen zweiten Twink hochzuzocken und da soll ich gleich ne ganze FarmArmee aufstellen..? xD


----------



## Huntergottheit (10. Februar 2010)

Stiefel Rezept


----------



## TheDoggy (10. Februar 2010)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> Stiefel Rezept


Welches der Vier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (11. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> dass er mir gleich 150g TG gab. Hat sich also schonmal gelohnt, mal sehen was noch kommt.



150g TG für ein Rezept wo die Mats 15k kosten find ich nicht sonderlich generös.

Überleg mal wie viele du verkaufen müsstest um überhaupt die Kosten fürs Rezept wieder rein zu bekommen.

Faires TG würde gefühlt so ab 500g losgehen. Und das ist schon die Gewinnspanne im AH mit den PDK Rezepten.


----------



## TheDoggy (11. Februar 2010)

Uhm... die Mats wurden eh gestellt und ich bin normal eher TGs von 10-20g gewöhnt, da war 150 schonmal ne Abwechslung. xD
Und da das Rezept mich nix außer bisserl Zeit in ICC gekostet hat, hab ich eigentlich nur Gewinn gemacht... o,o


----------



## Laberede (11. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Und da das Rezept mich nix außer bisserl Zeit in ICC gekostet hat, hab ich eigentlich nur Gewinn gemacht... o,o



Nö. Wenn du 500g hättest bekommen können, hast du 350g Verlust gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ja, ne. Ist schon klar. Solange genug Lederer die Bordsteinschwalbe machen biste mit 150g natürlich gut dabei.
Zumal deine Kunden natürlich auch immer alles verschenken und da auch ganz bestimmt noch nie ein Ninja-Looter bei war.


----------



## Ushapti (15. Februar 2010)

Öh, da ich mir Rezepte grundsätzlich nur nach eigenem oder wegen Gilden Nutzen (bin bei uns der Gilden lederer) kaufe seh ich das vielleicht nicht so eng, allerding ist es mir banane wieviel TG gegeben wird. wer 10g gibt okay, wer 100g gibt... warum nicht, wenn jemand meint 500g als tg zu geben, ich werde sicherlich nicht widersprechen.
Finde es lächerlich enorme TG summen zu "verlangen (imo is TG ohnehin freiwillig) nur weil man etwas Herstellen kann, was nicht jeder kann.


----------



## Laberede (16. Februar 2010)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Finde es lächerlich enorme TG summen zu "verlangen (imo is TG ohnehin freiwillig) nur weil man etwas Herstellen kann, was nicht jeder kann.



Wieder mal so einer, den ich gerne mal RL treffen würde. Ich könnte da bestimmt ne Beschäftigung für dich finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (18. Februar 2010)

Laberede schrieb:


> Nö. Wenn du 500g hättest bekommen können, hast du 350g Verlust gemacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja, allein wenn ich 4 Leute finde, die 150 geben, hab ich schon 100g Gewinn gemacht. Läppert sich ja mit der Zeit. Und gute Lederer sind in Zeiten, wo jeder auf VZ/Juwe geht, selten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem sind die ICC-Rezepte doch afaik eh BoP, oder nicht? QQ"
Achja - ich verlange keine Summen an TG, ich verlange TG auf freiwilliger Basis, in freiwilliger Höhe. Hab letztens auch schon 0 TG bekommen, lag aber wohl eher daran, dass ich stundenlang unterwegs war bevor ich endlich beim "Kunden" ankam. xD

Aber da ich inzwischen sowieso schon fast 5/8 von den Rezepten hab, hat sich die Frage eigentlich fast schon erledigt. ^^
Die Prioritäten beim Einkaufen wurden dann nach den Anfragen im Handelschannel und persönliche Erfahrungen bestimmt. (Also zuerst Agi/Stam-Leder und Agi/Stam/Int-Schwere Rüssi für alle Ferals, Schurken, Jäger, MeleeSchamis aufm Server und yay! Und zwischendrin Leder für mein Bäumchen. xD)


----------



## jatarea52 (20. März 2010)

also wenn du alle rezepte holst und deine Künste im lederverarbeiten alle paar minuten im handelschannel postest dann nimsmt eig schon genug gold ein wenn du ca. 100-200g an tg fürs craften nimmst.

100-200g hört sich wenig an, aber wenn du ca. 1000g tg(was durchaus manche machen) nimmst empfiehlt dich sicher keiner weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

